# What's your second passion?



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

And your third, fourth etc....

I love riding mountain bikes and have been at it for 21 years. My longest stretch without hitting dirt is probably a month when I was traveling. In the last few years, it has been my biggest passion, consuming even more of my time/money/social life. It really stepped up a notch when I went from a 2" travel XC bike to a 6" Bionicon. My riding improved and life just got more fun....But I have other passions and I could never give any of them up:

1. Mountain Biking (21 years)
2. Surfing (whole life)
3. Snowboarding (22 years)

I'll pass a day of riding when there's a good swell running; surf is transient, trails stay there (usually). Or if there's been a good storm pass through the Sierras a backcountry hike/snowboard run is in order. Photography is another big passion, but isn't a sport (but it usually involves my other sporting passons).

I've had others periods in the past where skateboarding was my biggest... Triathlons, trail running, hiking, gymnastics, motocross, yoga, paragliding, scuba diving, sailing, and others, but none of them have had the longevity of my first three passions. 

What are yours?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cars, my current toy is an 04 Nissan Titan. I'm currently looking into a Quad ATV


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Only cycling for now, but I have a growing interest in canoeing.


----------



## dlroto (Sep 10, 2006)

SEXY WOMEN : They are everywhere and they make me smile.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

dlroto said:


> SEXY WOMEN : They are everywhere and they make me smile.


 Good one... but is that a sport? I guess it could be :thumbsup:

Perhaps I should have been more specific and mentioned Sports....and for the record, football, baseball, etc... they're games in my mind. Athletic ones, no doubt, but still games.

I can see the :madmax: coming now...


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

My three boys and .......

Four wheeling !!!!!!!!

Just waiting for the chance to take the 97 tj, 07 jk Unlimited and the bike to Moab !


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

okay sports passions.

1. Taichi and Shaolin Kungfu
2. Mountainbiking


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Motorcycles (racing and riding), sex having, hiking, hunting, cooking, and of course union organizing.


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

1) White water canoeing 
2) Snowboarding
3) Road riding
Would love to learn to surf. 
Gonna try wakeboarding tonight! Would love to get a kite, so I could ditch the boat.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I put enough passion into riding that I really don't have the time for a 2nd *sports* passion.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Skiing it will be my 20th year skiing this up coming season:
Out recent trip to Tuckerman Ravine:








Getting some amazing snow out in Utah this past winter:








Skiing on the east coast where I live:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My greatest passion in this life is my daughters.

My second passion is cycling.


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Autocrossing is my other passion!!!!


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Haha, I don't think I have a first or second passion. It's so hard to balance them out sometimes. I did just start mountain biking so I wouldn't say it's a *passion* yet.

This will be my 11th year of skiing and my 2nd year on ski patrol. I would say sports wise this is my first passion. I started using this screen name when I bought my first set of 'advanced' skis, the Dynastar Trouble Makers. They are twin tip skis. My avatar and sig pic link are from the top sheet of those skis.

I've been into cars pretty heavily for about 8 years now. My daily is a 2000 S4 and my toy car is a 1992 Eagle Talon (turbo awd). I like to road race and a little autocross. I also like to go watch racing. Just watched a few friends race in some NASA series up at Mid Ohio last weekend.

I try to get about as much running in as mountain biking.

Home audio/video and car audio.

Hiking/backpacking when I can get out and do it.

Just about anything out doors I usually have fun doing.

I'd love to get into photography, climbing, and I'm sure I could come up with a few other things that I don't have the time or money for right now.


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

pebblehoppertj said:


> My three boys and .......
> 
> Four wheeling !!!!!!!!
> 
> Just waiting for the chance to take the 97 tj, 07 jk Unlimited and the bike to Moab !


Let's go wheeling!

97 TJ. RE 3.5" lift, 33's, dana 30/35, 4.88 gears, Aussie locker up front, skidz out the wazoo, z-fab custom rear bumper/swing away tire carrier, loads more


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

Jeeps...03 TJ Rubicon 6" Long Arm....35" MT Baja Claws....and a bunch of other stuff
07 JK Unlimited 4" Lift...........35" MT Baja MTZ's


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Hiking/Mountaincliming, skiing, skateboarding, road riding.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowboarding, tracking my Pcar, and spending time with my wife and Pugs.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Refer to my username


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Flying.  One of the most amazing feelings in the world.


----------



## Freemtnrider (Jun 13, 2007)

Kanga, we could be brothers. 

We are getting a swell over on the right cost as I type and I can not figure out why I am going to work. I love Hurricane season! Yesterday was overhead and barreling. Not too common over hear. Today is a little smaller but real clean. 
Also into snowboarding but I recently turned to Telemark. I've gone on a few overnight tours and hit up the backcountry stashes. I have a pair of twin tips that I ride the park with too and love the looks I get when I do switch tele turns. 
Doing my first Xterra Tri this weekend. Other passions that dont rank as high as the Bike and boards are backpacking, rock climbing, sailing/sailboarding, horseback riding, sk8boarding, MX and streetbiking and of course I need the Jeep to get me to all the remote places I need to go to do all these things.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Cycling is #1, then sportwise my #2 would be Hockey, and #3 would be Soccer.

My second fav passion overall is photography. Which is good since thats what I'll be doing for a career


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Snowboarding
2. Biking
3. Skateboarding


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll jump on the cars wagon.

I have an E30 trackrat that i hope to start racing in NASA SpecE30 next year. Previously i've just done a lot of autox, rallyx, and HPDEs.

I also have an E39 540i six speed daily driver thats seen a little track time. doesnt do half bad for a big ol' thing.

I guess i like BMWs. i've also had an E36 M3 dual duty car before i went to two cars for two purposes.

I also play guitar a bit, but not too much anymore. i had a band in college, but that fizzled out and w/ it a lot of my drive. maybe itll come back one of these days


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trouble Maker said:


> I've been into cars pretty heavily for about 8 years now. My daily is a 2000 S4 and my toy car is a 1992 Eagle Talon (turbo awd). I like to road race and a little autocross.


A good friend of mine also has an 2000 S4 that I've spent many an hour/day/week working on. You have any work done to yours? Audiworld member?


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm also a car guy. Try to get up to the track as much as possible.










Pic is from MoPar Day where I spent all day spankin' old iron.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, guess my 4 kids & wonderful wife would come first but...

Canoes rank right up there. Did the whitewater thing (fairly hard core) for about 14 or 15 years. Repetative shoulder injuries ended that and now I'm into marathon style paddling. Spend many mornings on the river before work.

and

Music - guitars and mandolins in particular. Been playing for about 29 years now (darn, I must be getting old). Lots of folky stuff, some Celtic, some bluegrass, and lots of solo fingerstyle.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Motocross
Quads
Cars
Working out


----------



## hardtail to hell (Jun 17, 2005)

basketball is my number one passion.then mountain biking


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Mtn Biking
2. Road Biking
3. Running 
4. Swimming
5. Canyoneering
6. Backpacking/Hiking/Trail Running
7. Climbing


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been mountain biking for about 10 years. I'd actually call it my #3 passion behind skiing (18 years) and guitar (14 years). I probably ride a lot more than I ski, but skiing is still #1. Can't wait for winter, my first actually living in Colorado. I've skied here a lot, but never a full season.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew-FSR said:


> Flying.  One of the most amazing feelings in the world.


Cool.... I like to fly... off 10' drops and 400' cliffs. One on the bike, the other with a paraglider.  But again, it's taken a back seat to mountain biking lately...


----------



## Roeland (Dec 24, 2006)

1. family
2. virtually any outdoor adventure sport. currently i am training for a triathlon. really good conditioning for any other aspect of life.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

skunkty14 said:


> A good friend of mine also has an 2000 S4 that I've spent many an hour/day/week working on. You have any work done to yours? Audiworld member?


Yes I'm on Audiworld, s/n is Funkdariaa, although I almost never post. But when I do, it's in the B5 S4/RS4 section and it's where I spend most of my time on there. Got on there about when I got my car ~3 years ago and I maybe have 100 post. I mostly use it for info.

I tracked the S4 a few times when I first go it. I had decided before getting this car that it's main/sole purpose in life would be a daily driver. Since the S4 is my daily to get me to and from work I decided to stop putting the stress of racing it and I'm keeping it stock (for now). That and my money goes a lot further for the fun I get in the Talon. I would love to go Stage 3 (if you don't know, turbos, exhaust, chip, and fueling) and some minor handling/braking upgrades down the road. Right now I don't have the time, money, or another car that I would need while I'm working on it or while fixing things to do that. Despite that I'm sure you can understand that I've also spent a lot of time working on the car. 

What all is done to your friends car?


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Freemtnrider said:


> Kanga, we could be brothers.
> 
> We are getting a swell over on the right cost as I type and I can not figure out why I am going to work. I love Hurricane season! Yesterday was overhead and barreling. Not too common over hear. Today is a little smaller but real clean.
> Also into snowboarding but I recently turned to Telemark. I've gone on a few overnight tours and hit up the backcountry stashes. I have a pair of twin tips that I ride the park with too and love the looks I get when I do switch tele turns.
> Doing my first Xterra Tri this weekend. Other passions that dont rank as high as the Bike and boards are backpacking, rock climbing, sailing/sailboarding, horseback riding, sk8boarding, MX and streetbiking and of course I need the Jeep to get me to all the remote places I need to go to do all these things.


On our backcountry hikes, I'm often the token snowboarder with snowshoes, while all my buddies are on teles. Gotta get a split board..... not much surf on the left coast right now, but I've been wondering how those hurricanes have been doing for you guys. Sailing, as I mentioned was a former passion.... you know.... the day you buy it and the day you sell it (the two happiest days of a boat owner's life). Rock climbing again not a top tier passion, but a strong second tier contender... how about this climbing pic from January, or a tahiti barrel last year:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

LosingSleep said:


> I'm also a car guy. Try to get up to the track as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you didn't run any good running "old iron" with your NOT A CHARGER.

My second passion would have to be fly fishing for brown/rainbow/brook trout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

Car guy here too. I've been into the car scene for 7yrs now on and off, had a 13sec Eagle Talon which was a blast to own and had all kinds since then, Protege MP3, a briefly a 97 240sx w/sr20 engine swap and other goodies. Right now the car scene is on the back burner until the wife and I have a nice house and more money to afford cars. I'd love to have a NSX for a lapping car in the future, oh if only I had money, wife wants a Supra TT....ya sure honey.
Other than cars downhill skiing has been my other hobbie for the last 22yrs, minus that last 2yrs.


----------



## wadegreene (Jun 28, 2007)

Snowboarding and cars (actaully driving cars fast on race tracks) I try to snowboard at least 50 days a season. I'm getting back into cars more after doing it for so long. I wanted to try some other things since the car thing consumed all of my free time and extra income.








my nissan I sold








Snowboarding in Canada








show car i helped my wife build(also sold)


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith (Aug 10, 2006)

1. Mountain biking
2. Snow Boarding
3. Kyaking 
4. Paint Ball


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I guess I'm into cars but not like I used to be. Had a quick Talon TSI AWD for a while after college but it was a maintenance hog. Nothing special, just a big 16G, boost controller, walbro 255, high flow cat and 3" catback, but it was enough to keep the LS1 guys wondering. Then I had a 2004 Mustang GT for a few years, left it stock as a daily driver but autocrossed and dragged it a little bit. Good fun, but slower than the Talon in a straight line. Now I'm driving a stock (so far) 2004 Forester XT thats quick enough to be fun AND i can fit all the outdoor gear or guitars/amps I need in the back with ease.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Freemtnrider said:


> Kanga, we could be brothers.
> 
> We are getting a swell over on the right cost as I type and I can not figure out why I am going to work. I love Hurricane season! Yesterday was overhead and barreling. Not too common over hear. Today is a little smaller but real clean.


:madman:

I wonder if I could find a babysitter so I can skip out on Baby sitting tomorrow?

This past saturday was really decent good height and clean.

My other passions are Skiing and Surfing.

I dabble in pretty much anything outdoors, Riding Skiing and Surfing are the ones I really pursue.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Second? There's supposed to be more than one?

Hmm.. mountain biking... then road riding... Photography of both is in there somewhere


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Mountain Biking is # 1..
Road biking.. Starting to really enjoy it.
swimming
Computers (my job)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Skiing is my first passion, although cycling has become a close second. I think they compliment each other nicely (no I don't ride during ski season..).


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Mountain biking has steadily moved up my list to be number one. 
After that comes Kung Fu, playing and teaching guitar, and surfing. 
Now that I am a dad, I don't get as much "me" time away from the family, so MTB has taken up much of my surfing time...


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> Then you didn't run any good running "old iron" with your NOT A CHARGER.


Oh they were all great looking cars. They were all very loud with wicked wide slicks too....but running high 13s/low 14s.

Don't hate.  ...just because it has two more doors, leather w/ suede, navigation, satellite radio, runs high 12s(stock), heated seats, 4 wheel Brembo disk...........


----------



## Biosludge (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been mountain biking and running for both about 6-7 years. I wouldn't really say running is a "passion" of mine, but rather a necessary evil. I do enjoy it sometimes though.

My other expensive hobbies would be guitars and drums.


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

My other three passions besides MTB are:

1. Hockey
2. Music - guitar and bass
3. Hiking/Camping
:thumbsup:


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Mountain biking is #1, followed closely by downhill skiing. If I can continue learning without the horrible bruised agony of my first few tries, I can see snowboarding moving into 3rd pretty easily. Hiking/camping/fishing is currently in 3rd. That puts cycling on the road at 4th, currently with the intent of trying out cyclocross racing... maybe... 

Any other serious physical activity (running, swimming, weights, yoga) is just an attempt to help maintain fitness for the others.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

LosingSleep said:


> Oh they were all great looking cars. They were all very loud with wicked wide slicks too....but running high 13s/low 14s.
> 
> Don't hate.  ...just because it has two more doors, leather w/ suede, navigation, satellite radio, runs high 12s(stock), heated seats, 4 wheel Brembo disk...........


Sounds like they don't know how to tune a car. My 69 Coronet with a 360 truck motor runs far better than that, on pump gas, no power adders, and on street tires.

High 12's stock. That's pretty good. I've not seen a stock one under 13 seconds yet and I run at sea level.

I'm not hating your car, just the fact that they called what they did. They could have been more original, but the GERMans (thank God they're gone) were hell bent on HEMI-ing us to death and re-hashing old nameplates.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

A short list for me -

Road riding.
Track riding.
Cruising our Corvette.


----------



## MightyTurtle (Sep 19, 2006)

Sports car racing:










Both photographing and working as a corner marshal. I usually travel to four or five big events around the country each year and go to many more at Road America, which is about an hour from where I live.

My top three are:

1. Mountain biking
2. Sports car racing
3. Playing music (guitar and drums)


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

i'd say fishing is my #1 passion. i've been fishing forever so i guess it will always rank above mtb'ing for me, i'd fish everyday if i could. so mountainbiking is my second passion.


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

Family 
Parkour
Cars - Merkur XR4Ti (1 DD, 1 hot rod, and 1 Group 5 rally car)
Merkur Scorpio
Porsche 911
VW Passat TDI
Ford Ranger


----------



## LosingSleep (Jul 13, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> Sounds like they don't know how to tune a car. My 69 Coronet with a 360 truck motor runs far better than that, on pump gas, no power adders, and on street tires.


I love Coronets. 68 Road Runner was going to be my first car but I haven't owned one yet.



> High 12's stock. That's pretty good. I've not seen a stock one under 13 seconds yet and I run at sea level.


NED is only 90' above sea level and the air is really clean. There are a few tricks to getting in the 12s. When the water temp is over 200 (t-stat open at 215) the motor loses horse power fast. Optimum temp is 180.



> I'm not hating your car, just the fact that they called what they did. They could have been more original, but he GERMans (thank God they're gone) were hell bent on HEMI-ing us to death and re-hashing old nameplates.


I love my Mercedes transmission but I'd rather have a 9 1/4 in the rear....for 1/4 mile anyway. Does great on the road course as it sits.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

1. Mountain biking
2. Waterpolo
3.Golf
4.Paintball


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

LosingSleep said:


> I'm also a car guy. Try to get up to the track as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got on of 'em new chargers too, very sweet cars.

Second passion huh...


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Any conected to nature & mechanics .After all mechanics is nature related too ya ! Its the sience of natural forces.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*motorcycles*

well specifically i like to ride my Triumph Bonneville. here's a pic of my bike on a recent ride with a buddy. this road is also fun on a bicycle, but today all the climbs were a cinch with an 865cc motor. heheh


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Which tri are you going to do? YOu should think about the Soma out in Tempe, AZ :thumbsup: I'll be there


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Too many, I think.

Besides mtb racing and since I live in the western NC mtns...

Most of the summer is early morning rides, with racing on the weekends. But otherwise its been whitewater kayaking in the afternoons mostly(4-6 times per week for 2+ months straight). I'm sorta retired so I have lots of time atm.




























Backpacking just 2 weeks ago(still sorta cool at 6200'+). Did this 40-45 weekends(up to a week solo a few times a yr) per year back in the day when I was reeeeeally in to it. Only go 4-5 times a year now.










Theres the roadie stuff of course. Great road riding here. I love my road bike... Big climbs and 50+mph curvy descents in these parts.










Then theres the number one..my sweet "wife passion" that does all the above right along side of me.


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been cycling for almost 30 years, and mtbing for 21. Other things have come and gone, but the riding has always been there. I spent some years racing karts. Some others paddling whitewater (which i like just as much as mtb, but the travel to fun ratio stinks with the paddling...add in children and the paddling comes to an end).

Right now, it's family and my winter project, "the Caddy":


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

2 wheel freak....been riding a bit on and off  

working on securing a new Aprilia RSV4 (or maybe 990 RC8) and SVX 550.....nothing beats the smell of Italian motorcycles in the morning 

other than that I love hiking, camping, playing tennis, lake activities :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Love two wheels going fast.....*

MTB _is_ my #2 passion.

#1 passion= wife and kids (although at times she would dispute that)
#2 passion= mountain biking
#3 passion= off-road motorcyles
#4 passion= cars

Never got into any of the board sports although with all the snow we get around here in the winter I should look at skiing at least.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

1. My wife, who as luck would have it shares the rest of my passions. Maybe just not in the same order.
2. Judo & Aikido
3. Sking & Mountain biking
4. Our dogs (a chocolate lab & yellow lab). On my wifes list I think they would rate above me


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

mtb, motocross, streetbike. in no particular order.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bikes, Music Bass and Guitar, Art. Plenty more but those are the main ones.


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

Jeeps....
Not nearly as healthy for you and costs a lot more...


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

RockTractor said:


> Jeeps....
> Not nearly as healthy for you and costs a lot more..


Wheelin' Subies... much harder than Jeepin' at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

1)women
2)bikes bikes and more bikes
3)playing guitars
4)designing
5)atvs use to own a yamaha warrior sold it because i dont live with my parents and living cost is expensive


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

singletrack said:


> Wheelin' Subies... much harder than Jeepin' at a fraction of the cost.


I must say that your subaru is pretty impressive. You see a jeep crawling by, you think "cool". You see a subaru in the rocks and you say "what the hell?!" (in a good way, mind you) :thumbsup:


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

singletrack said:


> Wheelin' Subies... much harder than Jeepin' at a fraction of the cost.


LOL - Cool!
I have to admit, that is the first one I have ever seen on a trail. Looks like Moab - what trail?


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Mountain biking 2. 1996 Yamaha R1 3. Pop up tent trailer camping/ w my 1996 cr250 dirt bike.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

kids, bikes and cars.


----------



## Maddog (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd say basketball is still #1 with me too but mountain biking is gaining ground as I get older. I'm pushing 50 but still schooling 20 and 30 somethings on the court. They can't resist going for my up and under and pump fakes! The basketball will only last as long as my legs hold out; then mountain biking will be #1!


----------



## rlevine (Jul 22, 2007)

music has been #1 for me for many years now. guitar, bass, and drums.
i just got into mtbing a month or so ago. on top of it being one of the most fun things i've ever done in my life, it's good to have a new hobby to pour all my money into. it's only been a few weeks and i'm already waist deep in things i'd like to purchase...
also, i love my wife very much. she is well beyond what can be considered a passion.

rando

oh...i guess i should post a couple of pics, eh? i don't have any pics of my riding yet. that should be remedied soon.


----------



## evo233 (Jun 13, 2007)

#1 passion: Music (guitar, piano, trumpet, etc.)
#2: Mountain biking and Rock climbing
#3: snowboarding

i know the first one isn't a sport, but, music has always been my passion in life. Mountain biking and rock climbing are my favorite sports though (although, i haven't been doing either for a long time), and snow boarding follows a close second (might be first if i could snowboard for more than 4 months out of the year, and the closest resort wasn't 3 1/2 - 4 hours away)


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

porn! (just kidding)


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow...this has been a cool thread. Lots of car/4wd passions out there... 

I'd never even consider off-roading as a passion, but rather, transport to get to some isolated places. Every car I've owned has been 4wd, and the 1980 FJ75 straight-six diesel is my latest ride.....it gets me where I need to go to pursue my other passions, as you may gather from the pic. This pic is on a surf trip to a remote point in central america, 3 hours of mud and dirt and river crossings to get there. Then the best swell in years, according to the lucky few locals who were there....


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

RockTractor said:


> LOL - Cool!
> I have to admit, that is the first one I have ever seen on a trail. Looks like Moab - what trail?


Poison Spider. I've done Hells Revenge, Top of the World and a few others with it. Nothing too tough by truck standards, but I'm pretty damn sure it was the first *car* to reach a lot of places.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

Volkswagens/Audis


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Shooting Palma and eating really great food.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Cycling (18 years)
1. Snowboarding (18 years)



















2. Classic Saabs










3. Boating (4 years)


----------



## shamus63 (Aug 18, 2007)

Passions...here we go:

1. Gigging (bass player; 28 yrs)

2. Street cruising (20 yrs; Honda VTX1300C is my current ride)...especially Skyline and Hwy's 1 and 9 to Santa Cruz!

3. Mountain Biking (11 yrs off/on; Marin Co.)...been a few years...can't wait to do Mt. Tam again!

4. Sex (27 yrs)...yeah, my priorities are AFU.

5. Travel (life-long; NYC, Yosemite, Miami are fave's)


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

ATVing for me....although recently MTBing has been the big one as everything else is on the back burner...


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Riding is one of my top passions, the're in no certain order. I ride to fish, havn't figured out how to practically utilize the bike while hunting...safety issues there...lol:thumbsup:

But here's a list illustrated


----------



## ncbiker (Jan 13, 2004)

Jersey said:


> Volkswagens/Audis


Sweet. I had one of those from 90 to 92. A Volvo decided to run a stop light and finished it off. I loved that car. First brand new off the showroom car I ever owned. Fun to drive.

RARELY see any of them.


----------



## ncbiker (Jan 13, 2004)

Skiing, wakeboarding and family time. Spending a lot of time out on the water in the summer keeps mountain biking fresh and fun the rest of the year.


----------



## SCHomer (Sep 6, 2005)

*Flyfishing*

This fish was caught in the Little River in Dupont Forest, which is also my favorite place to ride. Nothing like fishing early and riding late.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

As if My av didn't give it away, here is a larger version.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

cars... mostly Hondas...

building, swapping, and racing...

my s2000...








swapping ...


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

1. Cooking
2. MTB'ing
The first one also pays the bills...


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah mtb would be the second passion. Snowmobiles consume me year round. Im not into grassdrags or asphalt but I hope for snow from the time it melts. Sorry if these are huge. The site upload wasnt working.


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

Photography and 4 wheeling are major ones, snowboarding in the winter, longboarding a lot in the summer... most anything with wheels

my dad in the Bronco going through the Rubicon last weekend:









1973 Bronco
302 V8
NT435 Transmission
Dana 20 transfer case - J Shift
Ford 9" rear axle
Dan 44 front axle

33" Dunlop mud rover tires
15x10 5 on 5.5" Black wagon wheels

almost forget the injury shot, courtesy of the big rock section before you get to Buck Island, rocker panels are going!


----------



## VeloChris (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Mountain biking
2. Road biking
3. XBOX 360


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

croscoe said:


> I must say that your subaru is pretty impressive. You see a jeep crawling by, you think "cool". You see a subaru in the rocks and you say "what the hell?!" (in a good way, mind you) :thumbsup:


Definitely! My second car was a subie, but the only off-roading it ever saw was on the beach to get to surf.


----------



## Killswitch021 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would have to say baseball has been my #1 passion for the longest time( almost 13 years). Then biking period( a lot more fun than running to stay in shape) is second as I just started about 4 months ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

1) Ski Racing
2) Mountain Biking
3) Slalom Water Skiing/Wakeboarding/Wakesurfing
4) Tennis
5) Lacrosse 
6) Guitar


----------



## bullzeye (Aug 2, 2005)

BIG Boomers..............


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

My other passions are BMX biking, Snow boarding, and rock climbing I love them all equally and could never give one up.

How the hell could I forget lacrosse, and road riding


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm stoked to see so many responses, and so much variety in what people are into. In the next few days I'll do a tabulation of how many different passions there are out there...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Bike Show!*

So there are at least three bands in this thread. Maybe we should put something together for the next bike show! I'm down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> So there are at least three bands in this thread. Maybe we should put something together for the next bike show! I'm down.:thumbsup:


1. mountain biking
2. riding my mountain bike
3. biking in the mountains

:thumbsup:

guitarist and singer here. :rockon: Can I sit in too?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

1. snowboarding
1. MTB

(no typo I can't choose anymore...been boarding forever, MTB is more recent, but it seems to be capable of consuming body and mind almost entirely)

2. playing drums (I play in a "virtual" band - we collaborate over the internet - amazing...).
3. freediving


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Clip something or other*



Albee said:


> 1. mountain biking
> 2. riding my mountain bike
> 3. biking in the mountains
> 
> ...


A new online band that has hit resently. We need to do something with this idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*For now anyway.........*

Mountain and Road Biking have moved to the top of my list after 50 years of riding. Will put in at least 100-days on some type of bike again this season

Skiing is still second - 40th season starting, 18th as a ski instructor. Injuries are taking their toll though. I have to see if I'm still up to the trees at Mad River Glen this winter.

Surfing - 42nd season this year but, unfortunately, it is beginning to slide rapidly in importance as the old body has trouble in larger surf and putting up with traffic getting to the shore is ever more annoying. I need a house on the beach. I also need a couple extra million to buy it.

Guitar - Still pickin' after 46-years. I may actually learn to play well some day but I doubt it.

Up and coming new interests!

Travel - Anywhere and everywhere. Nice to have time and money at last.

Snorkeling/Scuba - Just getting into this. It holds lots of potential though.

Life really is good!


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

ncbiker said:


> RARELY see any of them.


hehe, I'm glad that I rarely see them. That's usually a $1000 minimum when they come into the shop.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Skiing is still second - 40th season starting, 18th as a ski instructor. Injuries are taking their toll though. I have to see if I'm still up to the trees at Mad River Glen this winter.


You're a BA (bad ass) if you are of the age I assume you may be and you are still tearing up the trees at that place from what I've heard about it. I had no idea that there were decent places on the East Coast, then I went to Vermont this last winter. Me and two friends had been talking about a long weekend trip this last winter since before the season. We live in Columbus, Ohio, so we were talking about places that we could do in a three day trip and get a decent amount of skiing/snowboarding in. One of the guys is from Milton, Vt. so we decided to take a few more days and go to some places there. That would also allow him to visit his family and his sister that just had a baby at the time. We went to Killington the first day, best groomed I've ever skied. I was pretty unhappy I decided to use my twin tips that day and didn't bring out my carving skis there. Then we went to Jay Peak, wow I'm in love with that place. Very cool atmosphere and some wicked skiing once you get into the woods. I'll take a trip up to Vermont again sometimes soon just to go there, even though I ran into a tree and broke a rib while I was there. 

We couldn't go to Mad River Glen because the two guys I went with are snowboarders. Hopefully I can get to that place sometime though, I've heard incredible things about it. :thumbsup:



Upandatem said:


> Second passion huh...


I really want to get into this down the road too, time and money permitting. I did my first jump (tandem) back in January out in California. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

1) Mountain biking
2) DH
3) Skiing
4) Trail building/Matenance
5) Golf
6) Road riding


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Hydro therapy.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes, I am that age........*

Mad River Glen is one place in the east that is worth traveling from the west to ski. It is that good. Too bad you missed it.

I closed out last season at Jay Peak and had was able to ski there a few years ago when they had something like 400" of snow one season. Yes, Utahesque (geez, a new word) levels. Most people who don't know of the place do not believe it can happen.

A few years after that I skied the trees at MRG in 36" of fresh powder. It doesn't get much better and I have skied many western resort (i.e. just about all of Utah and lots of Colorado). This is not an east vs. west thing, just a little gem in my own backyard I don't have to fly across country to get to.

PS: I'm 58, not really that old. I've just been playing outdoors most of my life.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

fishbum said:


> Refer to my username


same with me


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> PS: I'm 58, not really that old. I've just been playing outdoors most of my life.


That's not old at all... don't tell my dad I said that since he's just a little younger than you and I give him **** all of the time for being old. 

A guy I'm on ski patrol with turned 80 last year and still skis like a mad man. I was thinking something more like this age. I've bet you still have plenty of years left. :thumbsup: I guess to put it in perspective for myself, I will ski as long as I'm able to and I would have been at it for 44years when I'm your age.

We went to VT early March shortly after all of the snow up there. If we got 'off' trail in the woods there was some nice stashes of powder still. Even the chutes down into some stuff was sill pretty deep, but once you were down on the main trails it was pretty packed down. I also remember looking up info on the places and seeing how much more the average snow fall was at Jay compared to every other place in VT. I'm in love with the terrain up there mostly though. It's just icing on the cake that the snow was very nice.

I like that I could take a few days off and drive to VT. I drove to CO. the first time I went out there to hike and I will NEVER do that again for any trip. I have friends that live/work at Winter Park, and now Aspen, so it's very easy and relatively cheap to go out there. But time consuming and still expensive when you think about Flight+passes. Despite that I'll probably try to spend a week in Winter Park this winter and a week in Aspen. But that's a ton more expensive than driving up to VT for five or six days.

I don't think it's an East versus West thing either. You can beat out west (UT, CO...) for sheer size and elevation drop in the states. It's just a lot easier to get to places in VT that I never knew were decent places if you live over here than to go out west.


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

1: mountain biking (4 years)
2: hockey (10 years)


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rowing!! Depending on where I live it can take the number one spot in how much time I spend with each sport. Currently it's close to a 2h drive to get to a boathouse...


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Sisco_28601 said:


> Rowing!! Depending on where I live it can take the number one spot in how much time I spend with each sport. Currently it's close to a 2h drive to get to a boathouse...


I did crew in high school and college then a little bit for a local club. Unfortunately I have gotten away from it but I still love it. I even have a USRowing license plate cover.

The first two pics are of the boat house that is by me. The third pic is of the US olympic team. I knew a guy on that boat.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

#1 RC boats
#2 mountain biking
#3 kayaking
#4 snorkeling

rc boats would be my first passion, i like to buy emptey hulls and buy the motors, esc, batts (i run electric boats...not nitro or gas)...although it kind of expensive, and im considering slowing down with that for the time being....at my age (15) its just too much money to maintain and im having other stuff to worry about for now...ive only been mountain biking for a few months now, so its not quite my #1 passion, but its starting to look like it soon will....i just started to loose some pounds, but now im starting to like it enough to buy a "real" bike and building up my experience on the trails...i like to kayak too...i have an ocean kayak malibu two...a 13' long 2 person...like the name, it meant to be used in the ocean...i like to paddle around in the 5-6 foot waves, but we mostly use it to snorkel off of from some of the near shore reefs...and snorkeling is my 4th passion...i really like to snorkel over the smallower reefs and at the sapona shipwreck on out annual bimini trip...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> Mad River Glen is one place in the east that is worth traveling from the west to ski. It is that good. Too bad you missed it.
> 
> I closed out last season at Jay Peak and had was able to ski there a few years ago when they had something like 400" of snow one season. Yes, Utahesque (geez, a new word) levels. Most people who don't know of the place do not believe it can happen.
> 
> ...


Did you get out in the Valentines day storm this year?

I was so freakin bummed. I was up there the weekend before and wanted to hit MRG but we hit Killington the first day because I had been given a gift card there. Turns out the Douche that invited himself on our trip couldn't ski for **** so the second day we ended up skiing at Killington again. We were doing laps in the easy trees on Rams head and I got careless, and was skiing really fast, basically just turning to avoid trees. I got bucked off my line and met a tree and ended up watching the snow pile up outside my widow in the ICU in Rutland. My friends and family all say I should stop skiing trees, the only people that realy know me are the ones that know that had I been someplace more challenging I would have been paying more attention and not have been skiing so recklesly.

Sorry for the OT rant.

I skied Stowe in 36 inches of fresh a few years ago during one townhall day that got dumped on. Amazinng!

Learning to ski in the east makes you a good skier. The trees and glades out west are cake compared to the find a hole in the trees, aim for it, cover your head and pray there is a place to slow down on the other side that we have here.

Been skiing since I was in 6th grade, lifty for 3 seasons during college, instructor for 3 season during grad school, Can't wait to teach my kid to ski.

The first issue of Powder showed up on my doorstep a few weeks ago, it makes it hard to concentrate on anything else.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

In order of what I enjoy the most (sports, that is):

1) Wind Surfing
2) Swimming
3) Mountain Biking
4) Snow Boarding

I only get to do wind surfing a couple times a year, since it is 1.5 hours to the lake, plus time to load/unload/rig, then sail, then derig/load/unload. I need a full day, & it needs to be a day with wind but without storm cells. So I love it when I can do it, but the convergence of circumstances doesn't allow it often.

Swimming brought me back from a sedintary lifestyle & neglectful health practices. It will always be my core workout & I enjoy it almost as much as windsurfing. It is due to swimming that I have strength & stamina for my other sports

I've only been mountain biking a little over a year, but I'm having a blast with it. I have one trail head a mile from my home, & another one less than a mile from work. Since I started, I've dropped another 15 lbs & have more strength & stamina. It's also making me a better swimmer. Plus I enjoy the trail & wrench skills I'm gaining.

If snowboarding weren't such a short season & so expensive for lift tickets, it might be higher on my list. Mostly it's something to do during the season when I can't windsurf or bike.

I may try to do triathalons next year, but I don't enjoy roadbiking as much as mountain (I don't own a roadbike yet), & I tollerate running. Every time I add another sport, I tell my wife it is the most positive way to have a mid-life crisis - probably cheaper than some other ways too.

Oh, I started swimming regularly at age 38, added windsurfing at 41, snowboarding at 43, mountain biking last year at 47, & if I do triathalons next year I will be 49. It's never too late to start. I did an open-water swim competition last month & there were some competitors over 80. I like sports that promote longevity.


----------



## hitek (Feb 22, 2006)

1. family
2. single speed mt bikes
3. fishing
4. hunting


----------



## Klein_man (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll add a new one to the list...

#1 Biking (Train on the Road and race Mountain)
#2 Family (wife then dogs...Beagle and a Corgi-nese)
#3 Ballroom and swing dancing


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

StormShadow said:


> I did crew in high school and college then a little bit for a local club. Unfortunately I have gotten away from it but I still love it. I even have a USRowing license plate cover.


I noticed your avatar a few weeks ago... :thumbsup: I rowed in Empachs quite a bit years ago. Love it!


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

Mountain Biking

Cars

Shooting Sports


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

1-mountain biking
2-backpacking\hiking\camping
3-music
4-road biking
5-computers


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

*The variety so far....*

I haven't had time to do a tally, but here's a list of everything that's been posted as a passion at least once in the thread:

Mountain Biking
Surfing 
Snowboarding
Fishing
Street Cars
Four-wheelin
Snowmobiling
Guitar
Music
COmputers
Family
Martial Arts
Motorcycles (off-road)
Motorcycles (street)
Road Riding
Canoeing
Kayaking
Skiing
Autocross
Photography
Climbing
Skateboarding
Flying
Skateboarding
Gym/Working Out
Quads/ATV
Basketball
Running
Backpacking
Canyoneering
Swimming
Triathlons
Paint Ball
Hockey
Parkour
Golf
Waterpolo
Skydiving
Dogs
Art
Bowhunting
Wakeboarding
Cooking
Video Games
Baseball
Waterskiing
Lacrosse
Tennis
Hunting/Guns
Dancing
BMX
Windsurfing


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Apple products and other Gadgets


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Canoe tripping....*

...is another passion.
Just did a week of kicking around on Lady Evelyn Lake and the northern part of Obabika River PP. Probably our favourite area for canoe tripping. I shoot film, but my spouse has a pocket size Sony Cybershot. Ideal for making these journal photos. At least until the battery charge gave out after 4 days! But then everything has a down side. Gave me some digital to show & share. Hope you enjoy them. The scenery was of course lovely, the weather fine, the wind mostly cooperative, the bugs tolerable, and people scarce. Perfect! We did not see another canoeing party until day five. Just the usual boats out from the fishing lodges. Surprisingly quiet but hey, whose complaining?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Gerkin infiltration.I am getting very addicted aswell.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

In no order:

Mountain biking
Snowboarding (Some skiing)
Texas Hold'em Poker
Guitar
Home Theater (Movies)
Cars
Eating!

My 94 Prelude










Autocross


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

Besides biking, I tinker with computers and software. I am also a mack and I can hold my liqour. I want to learn how to ski.


----------



## pHUCKiN PHiL (Jul 17, 2007)

well I used to race motocross but broke my leg and was confined to a wheelchair for a year, unfortunately I had to sell my bike and decided that mobility for the rest of my life was more important than an adrenalyne rush. But I would say it is my #1 Passion, coming in at a very close #2 is Mountain biking, and #3 would probably be RC Cars, it's not really a passion, more of a fun hobby, I got into it when I was in my wheelchair because it was the only way I could race anything in a wheelchair, I am still semi into it but just like bashing my trucks now.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, its cool to see so many others here with the same interests as me

1. mtn biking
2. My car, a Toyota Supra...Turbo...BIG turbo 
3. Surfing
4. paintball


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

2nd passion:

1. modding hot rod PC
2. photography
3. camping( I haven't had chance due to busy schedule)
4. eat out at Italian restaurant.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

1. Mountain biking

2. Skiing and snowshoeing -it's what I do when I can't ride my bike. Just bought some Alpine Touring equipment and plan to get out in the backcountry this winter.

3. Science Fiction- books, series, movies. I have a nice collection of first edition books worth around $10,000 or so. Currently working through the "Firefly" series on DVD. And am disappointed yearly with the crap produced by Hollywood and called Sci-Fi. Not as sexy as surfing or kayaking, but there ya are...


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

1. Basketball/Bodybuilding
2. DJing
3. MTBing


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

*My Wife, Lindsey*










*My FSJ*










*My SLR-95*


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

In Order
1. My daughter
2. Motorcycles, both dirt and street
3. Mt. Biking


----------



## austin rr (Aug 6, 2007)

snow boarding, unicycleing, mx racing, track, football

^
thats all i do in life (and mtb)


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

skim1040 said:


> Wow, its cool to see so many others here with the same interests as me
> ...
> 2. My car, a Toyota Supra...Turbo...BIG turbo


How big is big?  I have a few friends with Supras, just wondering.



MtbRN said:


> Just bought some Alpine Touring equipment and plan to get out in the backcountry this winter.


Way cool. I got invited on a tentatively planed back country hut trip out west around March of next year. I need to get some alpine touring gear if I go. Avalanche gear is taken care of. I need to start doing some research on equipment if I do. I'll most likely be getting bindings and boots to use on my 180cm-ish Dynastar Trouble makers (fairly wide twin tips). I'll also need a shovel and probe and maybe pack w/ski straps if you have any suggestions on those. I might just use/retrofit a pack I already have.

What gear did you get? Where do you plan on going next year? <~ just wondering on this one, someone else is planing this trip so I'm along for the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbles & Me (Apr 13, 2007)

Number 2 and Number 3 are almost to close to call and number 1 is not even a close call but since one allows the other I have to go with Mountian biking for #3

So top 3 in order are...

3. Mountian Biking: Love it! Love it! Love it! Good exercise, out in nature, spending time

playing with my babys. (dogs) What more can I say about it that has not been said here

before!

2. Poker: Especially No limit Hold em. I Balance out the physical with the mental.
I Have to give it #2 because I actually derive a very modest second income from it and thats what paid for my bike and continues to pay for my other toys, playtime and pocket money (my paychecks go strait to my wife I never see a nickel from them)

It also allows me to work a 4 day work week so gives me more time to bike!

Also like every amatuer who has had a little sucsess at the game there is always the dream of becoming the next Chris Moneymaker .

1. Number 1 is not even close It has to be My babies!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

My beater Toyota


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Other than Mtn biking.....

Boating with the kid.
Beating the crap outa my car on the track.


----------



## headosaur (May 16, 2007)

soccer, math, cooking, camping

Recently I got to go surfing; I think that would be a passion if it weren't for the fact that I currently live in Kansas. Also, skiing.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

I could see a Kansas address putting a damper on your surfing passion... I've got a 45 minute drive to the nearest surf, or a 30 minute pedal to the nearest trailhead... that's the only reason surfing is presently second on my list...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Wish I could afford more than mtb! For now:

Writing (club newsletter)
French language
Photography (*finally* got a digital camera!)
Graphology (always on the back burner, but I'm fascinated by its accuracy when done right)
Local restaurants (so much variety around here)

If I had money to burn, then I'd travel again, get a cool car, and take up skiing or snowboarding.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

AlloyNipples said:


> Other than Mtn biking.....
> 
> Boating with the kid.
> Beating the crap outa my car on the track.


Ahhh how cute. Matching car and truck :skep:


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

Kitesurfing, fighter kites, kite buggy, surfing, hiking/backpacking.

Surprised no one has mentioned kitesurfing yet.

Steve


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

geokite said:


> Kitesurfing, fighter kites, kite buggy, surfing, hiking/backpacking.
> 
> Surprised no one has mentioned kitesurfing yet.
> 
> Steve


I was too.... I've kite-snowboarded, but haven't done it on the water. I rode a "windskate" (windsurfer sail mounted on a skateboard) for a few years until we were banned from the beach parking lots.

What are "fighter kites"? That's a new one to me...


----------



## brewidaho (May 17, 2007)

1. brewing ales (100 gals/yr)
2. mountain biking 
3. fly fishing
4. backpacking


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

Music. Without question. In the years past I have played piano, drums, bass, clarinet, guitar, sax and even bagpipes.


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

deep snow:









the dog:


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

Kanga said:


> What are "fighter kites"? That's a new one to me...


The kites portrayed in the semi-famous book "The Kiterunner", movie to be released this fall. Small, single line manouverable kites, controlled by line tension. Best site would be http://www.fighterkitecentral.com/

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mstaszew (Jul 18, 2007)

First passion: Freshwater fishing for largemouth bass and saltwater for the pelagic species. I live in central NC and the bass fishing can be phenomenal in the pre-spawn months! I've always been a fisherman and enjoyed it, but now I have a bass boat so I'm not sure if it's the fishing or the fast boat that drags me out of bed at 3:00 am on Saturday mornings  

Runner-ups: Mountain biking and home brewing when it's not a million degrees in my garage. Standing near a propane burner for a few hours in 100 degree heat SUCKS!!!

Does Quake 4 count? I've been known to get addicted to that game for nights on end too.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*Not sure......*

Diving in the tropics and EATING!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzoguri (Feb 15, 2006)

I don´t know if its second or first but this










take a lot of my free time


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

surfing, skim boarding, and building fast cars that run on 100+ octane and 28+ psi.


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ze scuba!! I got tired of flippin' through all the pages.. but from what I read.. no one said scuba?! WTH is you guys problems.. go get certified today!

Edit:

I knew it.. as soon as I didn't check the last page some guy like right above me was gonna post that he liked scuba and make me look stupid. Anyway.. linky to some photos from a recent week-long trip..


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

big walls, above treeline!


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Definitely Long's Peak but what route?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Lactic said:


> Definitely Long's Peak but what route?


Dunn/Westbay, hammerless july 06.

all of the fun(!?) stuff is on the right hand side


----------



## RIDIN'MO (Oct 9, 2006)

Hanging out w/ my daughter (9 years)
Hanging out w/ my dog (3 yr old Boxer)
Playing yidaki (didgeridoo) (10 years)
Music (too much to list)
Camping
In no particular order, somtimes mixing and matching, combining others..


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

bike trials
telemarking


----------



## RockaXC (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is my other passion:



















And of course my wife (that's me in costume).


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

In this order:
1. Mountain Biking
2. Road Biking
3. Cross Country & Track (when it doesn't get in the way of MTB)
4. Photography
5. Music (I play Saxophone & Trumpet)


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

RockaXC said:


> Here is my other passion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is that your wife haha?

1. My family, beautiful daughter, and gorgeous ol lady!
2. MMA, Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu
3. Guns
4. Tattoos
5. Wheelin
6. Masturbation
7. Coors Light
8. Riding
9. Masturbation


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I hunt wild hogs, with large dogs, guns, large knives and motorbikes in outback New South Wales and Queensland.

Also hunt small game - bunnies, feral cats and foxes.

I'd post pics but I figure folks might not enjoy dead animals.....

Have a few old military rifles I plink with - my grandfather's .303 Lee Enfield and a Polish 7.62mm Nagant. Also a few old black powder "musket" style rifles.



I also enjoy freshwater fishing catching the mighty Murray cod (when I'm very lucky!) and the tenacious redfin and yellowbelly. Camping goes hand in hand with that.

I also hit the weights pretty hard three times a week.


----------



## peddle-paddle (Jul 10, 2006)

whitewater kayaking and hunting ( deer, bear, grouse and pheasant, love getting the dog out to bird hunt with.


----------



## RockaXC (Aug 14, 2007)

GETSTUPID said:


> But is that your wife haha?


It sure is my beautiful wife...:thumbsup: 10 years strong.

Both of us.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

*Another autocrosser here....*

Me at the National Championships last year....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dlroto said:


> SEXY WOMEN : They are everywhere and they make me smile.


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCIXC (Mar 17, 2006)

Sailing!


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been sailing catamarans since I was 15. Sailing is my #1 passion.









Jeeps are my second passion. My Comanche is more-or-less stock right now, but the following parts are the highlight of what's waiting to be installed once the rear axle is done being assembled:
Box4Rocks (NP231-based crawler box)
NP208J transfer-case
D30R 4.10s Aussie Locker, Tube Seals, manually-controlled vacuum-disconect
D44 4.10s, Ox-Locker, Disc Brakes
3" Rustys lift, with custom control arms, adjustable trac-bar, SS brake lines...
33x10.5" TSL Radials on OEM "Canyon" rims for the dirt
30x9.5" Wrangler GSAs on OEM "Canyon" rims for the street

I also swing dance, fly helicopters, and do photography, but wouldn't consider those "passions".


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

RockaXC said:


> It sure is my beautiful wife...:thumbsup: 10 years strong.
> 
> Both of us.


Dude in the first picture you kinda look like the guy from Harrold and Kumar! Your wife looks like a modern day pinup :thumbsup: Ten years, awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Marz (Feb 15, 2004)

Mountain biking is number 1.

My silver Honda VFR is number 2.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

1. mtb
2. trucks
3. whackin
4. drinkin brew
5. drinkin brew while whackin
6. finding new porn while drinkin brew and whackin
7. reading mtbr


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith (Aug 10, 2006)

RockaXC said:


> Here is my other passion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Starwars is where its at! I think thats probably why i got into mountain biking in the first place... my uncle gave me his old GT with some nice bull horns and i felt like i was riding a speederbike... every tight single track i ride still gives me that feeling... now if i could only get some bikerscout armor and some midgets in bear costumes...


----------



## silent_eclipse354 (Jun 29, 2007)

camping, kayaking/canoeing, martial arts, mountain biking. Camping and kayaking through boy scouts for about 8-9 years now, martial arts for about a year and a half, and just took up mountain biking and i am loving it so far


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fiberglass dune buggies.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

what do you sail? I just got into Farr 40's in college, and I'm having a blast on them. My second hobby would have to be RC cars and design, lots of design for chassis for cars, its fun stuff. 








and jeeps
















and boats








those are the main ones, but there is just way to many to list, as long as its something fun, i love it


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn you guys make me miss my jeep! Had a kid, got rid of it. I promised myself I will get another one one day! Wheelin in a heavy duty just isn't the same, sure does help for hunting though, more room! Can't believe I was so drunk I forgot to put hunting on my list, it goes with guns I guess


----------



## goldenraptor (Aug 25, 2006)

Airsoft










That's a very nice loadout, obviously a support gunner. I'm a marksman, not very good, but its a hobby. An amazing passion to be honest. Quite expensive though.


----------



## Kirky (Feb 8, 2006)

rallymerkur said:


> Family
> Parkour
> Cars - Merkur XR4Ti (1 DD, 1 hot rod, and 1 Group 5 rally car)
> Merkur Scorpio
> ...


hey man check out my merkur its an 86 XR still runs but its not on the road. i dont have the funds to get it on the road,,, but i will.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Definetly: R U N N I N G


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Trouble Maker said:


> I got invited on a tentatively planed back country hut trip out west around March of next year. I need to get some alpine touring gear if I go. Avalanche gear is taken care of. I need to start doing some research on equipment if I do. I'll most likely be getting bindings and boots to use on my 180cm-ish Dynastar Trouble makers (fairly wide twin tips). I'll also need a shovel and probe and maybe pack w/ski straps if you have any suggestions on those. I might just use/retrofit a pack I already have.
> 
> What gear did you get? Where do you plan on going next year? <~ just wondering on this one, someone else is planing this trip so I'm along for the ride. :thumbsup:


Got a pair of women's specific skis, G3 Aviatrix with Fritschi bindings.They're kind of light for the groomed stuff at the area, but I wanted a light ski for touring. Scarpa boots. Still have to find a pack, I just made do with what I had last season. The BF is the backcountry expert, so we'll be going where he suggests- last year we just went out on Berthoud and Boreas pass (Summit County area, Colorado). Probably will be up in Summit County and Vail this year. I would love to get a hut trip in if we can swing it.

I need to take an avalanche course this year.

If you're coming out Colorado way, there are several shops that rent equipment for reasonable rates both down in the Denver/Boulder area and up in the high country.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

Skiing at both resorts and backcountry, mountain climbing, backpacking, road biking (on my 500lb sport bike), 4 wheeling, lifting, cliff diving (or whatever else is high above deep water), oh and sex, of course.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Did have a T-Maxx Revo and Savage X Nitro trucks after seeing them jump, had loads of fun with them, fast and go over anything. BUT took too much of my mtb time and they were always needing a huge clean up. 

Still might end up having another one day....


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I like to play the guitar and I currently take flying lessons.
But biking is #1.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 8, 2005)

Man... what a buncha testosterone filled blokes we are.

<---Check my Avatar: The other passion.

My toy:










Her toy:










Outside of the car and the bikes, there is the family (also including a beautiful wife).


----------



## notwritingmydissertation (Jul 2, 2007)

1) Mountain Biking/ Skiing
2) Quantitative Social Sciences

Now back to the dissertation.


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

This:


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Bike n boat, 'nuff said


----------



## akitablue (May 5, 2007)

Running and my dogs...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Photography, the problem is that it's taking over riding.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's mine...

Drag racing at the strip. Infineon raceway, Sonoma, Ca.









Working on cars...

















RC racing.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

- Disc Golf......great way to get outdoors and relax.

- Cars....autox and HPDE. Honda's and Acura's and I do all my own wrenching. VIR is :thumbsup:


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Tjay said:


>


Is that a Custom Works Dominator by chance? I had one of the earliest chain driven versions many years ago. (I've been out of the R/C scene for some time now)


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Genom said:


> Is that a Custom Works Dominator by chance? I had one of the earliest chain driven versions many years ago. (I've been out of the R/C scene for some time now)


this is actually my old tc4 rtr. Use this for parking lot track set-up and I have the Factory team (carbon fiber chassis) for carpet racing. I haven't really had a chance to race since last November...? With the FT but maybe this Winter.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

88 rex said:


> - Disc Golf......great way to get outdoors and relax.
> 
> - Cars....autox and HPDE. Honda's and Acura's and I do all my own wrenching. VIR is :thumbsup:


88rex...........I just happen to be a corner marshall at VIR! Ive been there for 7 years so I guess you can call it a passion. I also worked on Honda's and Acura's as a professional certified technician (in my previous life)

# 1 right now is MTB
I also just aquired a Bianchi Pista fixed gear road bike

VERY close # 2 is motorcycle riding. I have a BMW F650GS that I plan on riding to Alaska one day.

# 3 Crewing for my good friend in our endevour into motorcycle racing.

# 4 Working at VIR as a corner marshall

And of corse Family and Friends are a priority above all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Running (getting into shape, lost 25 lbs so far)
Hiking
Snowboarding
Football (sorry, it's more of a sport than driving a car so I'm going to put it down).


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

4SEVEN3 said:


> ...............motorcycle riding. I have a BMW F650GS that I plan on riding to Alaska one day.


If you like cruising a BMW you should read Neil Peart's books. He's the drummer for rock group RUSH and an avid BMW tourer from venue to venue when on tour.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Peart#Books
http://www.neilpeart.net/

Neil's riding as we speak. I get to see him in Montreal in 12 days time. We have tickets! Yaaay!


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Video Production/Film Making
Guitar, Bass in grindcore bands
Beer
Food

i really really want to try rock climbing.


----------



## PANyteRider (Jul 31, 2007)

Amtgard, camping, reading, music, and writing. Biking though, is my absolute first love and the only one to never abandon me, or stab me in the back.


----------



## SCHPEEDYFSR (Aug 7, 2007)

1) Mtn biking
2) Rock Climbing


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Have a couple...well 3 but paring down to 2.

Canoe Tripping - you know, backwoods canoing and camping. Carry your house and canoe on your back between lakes. Just got back from 5 nights out. Only get a couple of week long trips per year. Currently paddle an Ultra-light Kevlar Swift Kipawa.

Home Audio - a flat-earth, two channel nerd.
I currently run primarily a Naim system with some other bits

Turntable - Thorens 160 with Linn arm and AT cartridge
CD - CDX2
Tuner - Nat 05
Tape - Nakamichi 
Preamp - 32.5 with 72 boards
Power Amp - 135 mono-blocks
PowerSupply - HiCap
Speakers - Totem Mani-2
Stands - Target and Sound Org
Cables - Naim

And finally my 1990 CRX.
Heavily modified ( Engine, tranny, suspension, brakes etc etc ) 
I spent the first 15 years modifying it. It has been parked for two years now as it needs a fully body and paint - including mostly new panels. Canadian winters have not been kind. When my dad passed away I got a bit of an inheritance. After taking care of the important things, I had a bit left for playing.... Had a hard decision to make, either fix up the car or buy a new bike. Decided that to put the cash into a 17 year old car that still has to pass safety and emissions - that can only be driven in the summer, and that is almost not street drivable due to its current state of tune, was pretty much nuts. So instead I bought my Knolly. Have not decided what to do with the car, will probably part it out....

michael


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Nordic skiing, both classic and skate


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

love my kids!


love futzing with the car. When the cooper is done. My wife's minivan is next!


I like videogames and rc cars. But now, I only have time for racing games.









fc


----------



## miketech1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Family is definitely first. 

But my other passion is POKER (texas hold-em). My goal is to play world series of poker.


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

Genom said:


> Fiberglass dune buggies.


 Wasn't expecting that!

I have a Sears Rascal buggy body that is a future project.

Here's my interests.

1. Cars- 
I'm buiding an off-road rail buggy (VW powered of course) but I have to admit, if I were into mtb before starting the buggy, I may not have built it.

I have the above mentioned fiberglass dune buggy project.

I have a 1976 Super Beetle Convertible "Triple White" (white exterior, interior, and top, kinda rare) that is also a project.

2. Mountain Biking
Only been riding since this spring, but I really enjoy it. Right now I've got an Iron Horse hard tail, but eventually will probably build up an Iron Horse FS bike to enjoy the rooty trails in Florida.

3. Model Cars
I collect VW toys, some other Hot Wheels, and build plastic models occasionally.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

ganjae


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

TheMauler said:


> ganjae


HAHA I knew it. Sorry bro. but taking bong loads all day isnt really an active sport .

Bong loads and Halo might work thou....


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Newbie here, going on OF status in 2008.

Passions? Anything outdoors involving mountains, snow, water, forests, desert, and an efficient means of getting there economically.

This means, VW TDI's (55mpg turbo diesel), Toyota xtracab 4x4, Yamaha TW200, former skier 20 years ago, hiker, hunter, flyfisher, trophy brown trout fisherman, hiker, peak bagger.
Raced BMX on a 20" schwinn Stingray before they even had a name for it. So Cal has so much sunshine, you need to take a break from playing to find the time to work.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> HAHA I knew it. Sorry bro. but taking bong loads all day isnt really an active sport .
> 
> Bong loads and Halo might work thou....


well i didnt say halo because halo 3 isnt out yet roobie


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Mostly giant scale R/C planes - Haven't flown them nearly enough since I got back into riding my bike again though.


----------



## daodedick (Jul 27, 2006)

*Jiu-Jitsu*

I also do Jiu-jitsu, but it is at odds with my mountainbiking (MTB). I need upper body strength for Brazillian Jiu-jitsu (BJJ). However, as I bulk up, the skinny dudes kick my butt at MTB. But, if I slim down, the bulky dudes kick my butt at BJJ. Oh well, I guess I can out-ride the BJJers and choke out the MTBers.


----------



## Screamin (Jun 6, 2006)

*My hobbies/passions*

1) Music (check my band out: www.homesliceband.com or www.myspace.com/homeslicefunk - end shameless plug) 
2) Bodybuilding
3) MTBing
4) Everything else


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

88 rex said:


> - Disc Golf......great way to get outdoors and relax.
> 
> - Cars....autox and HPDE. Honda's and Acura's and I do all my own wrenching. VIR is :thumbsup:


Disc golf! I love to get out and play a few rounds of that. It's nice to see new courses popping up too as it becomes more popular.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Cars, current BMW 325 i manual, previouse '92 MR2, total remake, new paint, enterior, sound system w/woofer, suspension and wheels
RC cars, recent Tamiya TA05 came second to last at the Tamiya Nationals. tire inserts were all wrong and the weather cooled down. Maybe I'll give this a rest. lol.

My current favorite is Mt. biking, Giant NRS 1 carbon. replace forks with Marzocchi 4" and riser barsl. Looking to acquire a Foes FXR 6"

Road Bike, De Bernardo steel frame, all campy.
I love this also.


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

My first is cycling.

Second is my 1965 Mustang. I've had it since I was 16... kept it nearly original with the exception of dual exhaust.


----------



## El Presidente (Aug 5, 2007)

um lets see there are so many?

Flower arranging
table tennis
checkers
bird watching
knitting
pottery
dog shows
collecting butterflies...


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> If you like cruising a BMW you should read Neil Peart's books. He's the drummer for rock group RUSH and an avid BMW tourer from venue to venue when on tour.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Peart#Books
> http://www.neilpeart.net/
> ...


I've read his books and love them. Saw them in Phoenix last month... GREAT show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Wow, so we are all Type A....*

My mother once commented on how my form of relaxation is finding the most strenuous situations possible...This is me and the Jaws of Life during a demonstration.

I love MTBing, but the rush is not comparable.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

*Wow...*

I've been away for a week and am surprised and gratified that this thread is still growing. I just went up to Mammoth for a few days of riding and hiking to prepare for a one-day Mt. Whitney hike. Left the Whitney Portal trailhead yesterday (Sep 5) at 4:05 a.m., made it to trail camp in the dark by moonlight alone, and made the summit at 9:15 a.m. We stopped once to pump water and a had a couple of photo stops. Coming back down we took our time, swam in one of the lakes and took hundreds of photos.

Gotta add alpine hiking to my list of passions. I haven't hiked in a long time (except for snowshoeing up backcountry mountains to snowboard back down). After yesterday, I'm sold, and planning on doing the Sierras on the PCT next year.

BUT all I could think as I was coming back down the trail was how sweet this trail would be on a mountain bike.....and whether I could clean that section (and if I'd survive the fall if I didn't) :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess my second hobby would be cars... or photography. It's a difficult split.

A few pics:

I miss my Jetta and my '85 AE86.



















But I do love me my Tundra.


----------



## bryanpin (Jul 29, 2007)

Mountain Biking is my Second Passion. Kayaking is a far and away First. Creeking especially. I ride when it's not raining. Don't get me wrong. I love to ride. But hucking a waterfall in a beautiful Ozark Mountain Gorge!!! It doesn't get any better for me.

Hey as long as we all have a passion, life is great.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I have so many passions if I were to post them all, I would crash the server!

Go to the bottom video. I'm driving the blue car in the begining.

http://www.hircr.com/new_page_2.htm


----------



## EvenFlow (Sep 1, 2007)

In no particular seasonal order....

Whitewater Kayaking, rafting, long self/raft supported expeditions.
Snowboarding/splitboarding
Biking-FR,DH,trailriding,cycling
Will someday get back into Trad climbing and mountaineering.
Hiking and doing all of the above with the true love of my life...my dog, Kenny.

oh yeah, outside of my recreational passions I love traveling and attempting photography.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

88 rex said:


> - Disc Golf......great way to get outdoors and relax.
> 
> - Cars....autox and HPDE. Honda's and Acura's and I do all my own wrenching. VIR is :thumbsup:


Dude, that is a sweet CRX. I had a 91 CRX Si that I drove for 5 years and loved that car. It got hit and I sold it for parts. Its been about 5 years now and I still miss it. I will have another one someday.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

goldenraptor said:


> Airsoft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea! :thumbsup:

Airsoft is an amazing hobby, I just wish I had more friends who enjoyed it/had time to play...


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Mountain biking is my second passion. It started as a way to pass the summers, and keep my sanity without snow. But over the years, it's grown to stoke me out almost as much as my first love, skiing:


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)

1st passion is riding the BIKE!!!

2nd passion is building the BIKE (different kind) 










3rd passion is paintballing (hence my user name)
i played simiPro for years and LOVED it and this pic is from a tampa florida tourny










4th is wheeling


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

Judd97 said:


> Hell yea! :thumbsup:
> 
> Airsoft is an amazing hobby, I just wish I had more friends who enjoyed it/had time to play...


i used to love airsoft...although i never got into it as much as it looks like you did, but it was fun while it lasted...

too bad both of my guns (m-16 & cheapo electric mini machine gun) broke (broke the lever you pull to load the m-16 with (cheap plastic) and with the mini machine gun, i accidentally dropped it and something in the trigger mechanism broke (this was before i knew how to fix things like that, so i ended up just throwing it away)...and my parents havent let me buy a new one, so i guess im out of that for a while...


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

1) Abbey, my Jack Russell Terrier, 2) My bikes, MT&Road, 3) Backyard astronomy. Hi, everyone, I'm Dennis and this is my first post on these forums.


----------



## walrus (Feb 13, 2004)

I sail an 24' ultralite on San Francisco bay as often as my partner can find the time. I have a sea kayak, but haven't been on it in a long time, if it's a good day to kayak, it's a even better day to ride.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I like to get freaky


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

My primary passion is mountain biking, hands down, but close runnerups are snowboarding, mountaineering, hiking, airsoft, disc golf and whitewater sports. Oh, and fishing. 

Too bad passions are expensive.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Too bad passions are expensive.


That's a pinch I'm sure most of us feel..... I have spent more on mountain biking over the years than any other passion (except for buying a sailboat 15 years ago), until last year when I ponied up for a two-week surf trip to the Tuomotu atolls north of tahiti... that was spendy, but the best time of my life that didn't involve two wheels....


----------



## Edge470 (May 14, 2007)

In no particular order, 

Family
Biking
Wind surfing
Scuba diving
Work
Cooking


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

'89 911 c2 coupe
Mtb
my wife
my daughter
my wifes son
outdoors
nightclubs
recreational narcotics
free pornography
Not in any order and i do not condone anything I do


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

DRIFT cars and Japan (NIPPON ICHIBAN!)


----------



## Gewehr 43 (Aug 7, 2007)

First post here... Mountain biking has quickly become my top passion, though this is my first year doing it. I anticipate riding as late in the season as possible (in MI here), and getting back on the saddle asap next spring. I run a 1995 cannondale F600 that's pretty much stock and have been riding 2-4x per week out at Fort Custer trails in Augusta, MI.

My other passions are:

WWII era firearms:

A fun video of ^^that^^ monster in action.

Guitars
Computer crap... though, this is my job too.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Battlefield!

Edit: cooking

and girls


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

denmikseb said:


> 1) Abbey, my Jack Russell Terrier, 2) My bikes, MT&Road, 3) Backyard astronomy. Hi, everyone, I'm Dennis and this is my first post on these forums.


Welcome to the boards. Hang out and chime in once in a while.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

mine.................................2 birds one stone :thumbsup:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Shame abot the fing crap bike though


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

si said:


> Shame abot the fing crap bike though


There was a bike in that picture? 

All you airsoft guys, where do you get your guns? We play quite a bit in the backyard(it's big and full of trees)


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Heading in the right direction


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Photography

https://www.flickr.com/photos/milliron/



















World of Warcraft


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

Mt Biking, Scuba Diving, and Cars.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

ussp did your pics get lifted


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i like hanging out in the boonies with armed chicks.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

GETSTUPID said:


> There was a bike in that picture?
> 
> All you airsoft guys, where do you get your guns? We play quite a bit in the backyard(it's big and full of trees)


You generally have to buy them off of the internet and, just like with buying bike parts, there are sites which are reputable and great to deal with and others that will sell you junk.

Sometimes you can buy overseas, other times it's easier to buy here in the US...

some sites:

www.redwolfairsoft.com (overseas)
www.airsoftatlanta.com
www.combatdepot.com
www.airsoftarms.com


----------



## shortbus901 (Jun 19, 2006)

Beer! Both brewing it and drinking it. I'm also a SCUBA diver though that is getting depressing around here lately with the reefs dying; I mostly stick to the deep wrecks and spearfishing when I go these days. I also enjoy cooking a lot but don't seem to find the time to do it as much as I'd like to due to work.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

note the custom, permanent bike rack on the hatch...
:thumbsup:


----------



## bmf102 (Aug 27, 2007)

Racing Motocross, mountain biking keeps me in good shape for that!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

bmf102 said:


> Racing Motocross, mountain biking keeps me in good shape for that!


I used to race motocross, when I was younger. My body could never stand the punishment anymore. I believe motocross is the first most physical sport, or second to tackle football. I never trained, thus i was sore until thursday after sunday's race. I do remember the pros either ran or rode bike, there weren't any mt bikes back then.. we had Giant down hills with ramps such as the Carlsbad International course. and we had 12 inches of travel with fox air shocks. it still hurt!!

keep the shine side up. WFO!!


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

- MTB'ing (of course!)
- Surfing, although I am still relatively new at that
- Mixing/DJing music, mainly trance/rave, etc
- Photography (saving up for an XTi)
- Camping/hiking/backpacking (goes well with biking)
- Paintball (national/regional tournaments, although I've stopped due to Air Force constraints on my leave)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/the_f2f4/Chris_Xcape071_crop.jpg


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

haha, welcome to mtbr f2f4, been following your bike thread in OSST ;]


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

si said:


> ussp did your pics get lifted


I guess so..........how lame


----------



## ninjanick (Jan 3, 2007)

Spent more time on the mtn bike this year.


----------



## fwlslyr (Mar 12, 2004)

Skiing
4 Wheeling, 51 willys 33" pep boy mud terrains warn 8274
Stand up jet skis "Men do it standing up":thumbsup: 
Dirt Bikes


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

If it has to be a sport then raquetball. Its what keeps me alive in the winter. If you mean anything, then definetely building and flying remote control model aircraft {love it}. Kay, Im out now, going to ride {and fly} at a nice park I know.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

1. Hockey, ice type
2. Beer
3. Rock and Roll (Almost all types, old school punk preferably)
4. Body Building.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Elk hunting with a bow.

Backcountry skiing.

Beanman


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Also, rock {metallica, some heavy metal, and some soft rock {almost any rock really}}. Il2 flight simulator {online ww2 aircraft combat sim {best of its kind}}. I guess thats it. Being in the forest {like all of you guys}, and girls too {that should cover it}.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

another passion, is of course, riding trails.....here with me and my brothers










here's me, my brother and his gf/fiance










my TREK


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

dlroto said:


> SEXY WOMEN : They are everywhere and they make me smile.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Can I make a change?*

Three weeks ago I said surfing was sliding in importance. Screw that! We just bought a place one block from the ocean so surfing is right back near the top spot.

Man, life comes at you fast.

We never even considered buying a shore place last month than an opportunity came up and we decided to go for it. Oh, we talked about the pros and cons for 30 seconds but gettting a shore place was never in doubt.

Lord I love the ocean! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Husqvarna (Jul 30, 2007)

*My Passion*

1) My kids - ages 8,10 & 19.
2) Motorcycles - Too many to list but I've owned 22 of them (both street and dirt) current bike is an H-D Night Train.
3) Mountain bikes - Schwinn, Supergo, Klein and current bike, Ellsworth Truth.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

I acquire and lose passions quicker than some people get and lose dinner.

-Golf
-Tennis
-Toyota Tacomas
-Autocross (Integra and CRX)
-Guitar (playing, recording, songwriting)
-Boatbuilding
-Home Theater
-Serial Entrepreneurship

All these depend on wind direction, motivation, money, time, tides, weather, but when I'm in them, they truly are passions! Same with MTB; 3 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 1 week on, 6 weeks off...


----------



## warrenracing (Oct 5, 2006)

my passion is motocross and second i would say is mountain biking and third snowboarding i would say them are my 3 passions


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

that's awesome.. I'm a MRG skier turned Utahn about 6 years ago.. I miss the Glen and hauling ass through Huntington to get there during powder storms..  I miss Vermont a lot...



Rev Bubba said:


> Mad River Glen is one place in the east that is worth traveling from the west to ski. It is that good. Too bad you missed it.
> 
> I closed out last season at Jay Peak and had was able to ski there a few years ago when they had something like 400" of snow one season. Yes, Utahesque (geez, a new word) levels. Most people who don't know of the place do not believe it can happen.
> 
> ...


that;s


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm into a lot of stuff.. The biggest thing is old cars and old Toyota Land Cruisers. I am actually less into 'off roading' them as I am into building them and driving them.. I do a lot of fab work and custom building, make them diesel powered, and run them on biodiesel usually produced by myself or a couple of guys I brew with... 

Then I'm super into telemark skiing, then all sorts of other stuff. I still play lacrosse even out of college about 8 years now.. And am super into bikes now too, building and riding. Turning that frame into a SS townie cruiser that should be killer... And another bike I chopped up to take to Burning Man... Here are some photos... The cruiser is a '69 on a 1994 FZJ80 Land Cruiser frame with a Cummins 4 cyl and NV5600 6 speed transmission from a Dodge Cummins. Gets about 27 mpg, and emits less greenhouse gas than a hybrid, and is still a badass SUV in 35" tires.. Only took me a year and all spare income to build it


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*testosterone overload*

I quilt, grow perennials.....


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Music and making it.


----------



## sam-eye-am (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cars*

Building cars (not just modifying something you can pick up at the dealership lot). Though it does get expensive.....

Taking a car from this:








[/URL][/IMG]

To this:



I had to take mini sabbaticals from biking in order to get this far and still have a lot of work to do on it (interior is only say 10% done)..but driving it is TOO much fun (400 hp 351w, JBA shorties to 2.5 inch 40 series flows, rack and pinon w/tubular control arms and coilovers) to take it off line and work on it, not to mention I am tired of throwing tons of money and time at it...bike is cheaper, though not much with my tastes 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

too cool I am in about the same boat..


----------



## tillerman (Mar 2, 2007)

In order of funds invested:
---fishing (fly and conventional, salt then fresh)
---surfing (live in Austin, so I will always be a n00b, since I only get to go about 3-4 times a year. can't wait to teach the kids, though)
---sailing (my father-in-law gave me his Force 5, which I had to refurb, but it's a blast when my schedule and the wind are in alignment)


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn dude good work on that Mustang, looks killer! What year is it? How long did it take you to get it in the shape it's in now?


----------



## sam-eye-am (Jun 30, 2004)

*Too long...*



GETSTUPID said:


> Damn dude good work on that Mustang, looks killer! What year is it? How long did it take you to get it in the shape it's in now?


Thanks. It is a 68. I took 2 hard years of probably 15 hours a week in the garage. Had about a 3 month break while it was in the body shop for paint....it just sat there for about 10 weeks, then they knocked it out pretty quick. I got it back on the street summer of 05 and have been working on driveability issues (brakes and steering...still having some braking issues though:madman: ) ever since, but with a lot less time to spare to work on it....still need to finish the interior, the trunk, and get around to throwing a 9" limited slip/posi in it, not to mention fixing all of the scratches/nicks I put in it during the reassembly process..


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

sf3291 said:


> Thanks. It is a 68. I took 2 hard years of probably 15 hours a week in the garage. Had about a 3 month break while it was in the body shop for paint....it just sat there for about 10 weeks, then they knocked it out pretty quick. I got it back on the street summer of 05 and have been working on driveability issues (brakes and steering...still having some braking issues though:madman: ) ever since, but with a lot less time to spare to work on it....still need to finish the interior, the trunk, and get around to throwing a 9" limited slip/posi in it, not to mention fixing all of the scratches/nicks I put in it during the reassembly process..


It's cherry man. I like how you stuck to the roots of muscle with the wheels. I see too many guys now putting rims that should be on an escelade, on a nice car like that. Totally ruins it IMO.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I think my 2nd passion involves bikes.


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

*my day gig*

my day gig, drumming / producing / mixing. pretty lucky, just doing music and riding my bike. just discovered the Orange County trails nearby. yehaw.

trying to turn out every musician i meet as a mtn biker, so we can take "long lunches"


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

this is it


----------



## Juan_Gear (Jul 4, 2005)

WOMEN!---- Uh---- who ride, nothing better than that





Riding is life all else is waiting


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

cajonezzz said:


> my day gig, drumming / producing / mixing. pretty lucky, just doing music and riding my bike. just discovered the Orange County trails nearby. yehaw.
> 
> trying to turn out every musician i meet as a mtn biker, so we can take "long lunches"


Dude is that ALL in your house?


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

First passion is spending time with the family. Second comes my MTB.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

GETSTUPID said:


> Dude is that ALL in your house?


If it is I'd love to go visit...then go for a ride afterwards


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

formica said:


> I quilt, grow perennials.....


I see you've combined two of your passions in a flower-themed quilt. Have you ever done a mountainbike-themed one? That would be cool too!


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

wow this thread makes me jealous. seriously, I am actually angry after looking through this. If only I could get like bill gates rich and no longer have to work. There are some beautiful toys on here.

:yesnod:


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's my latest passion addition since mid summer -


----------



## bikefoolery (Nov 7, 2006)

1. Bike
2. Sleep
3. Lounge


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

1) Being an elementary school teacher.
2) Mountain Biking
3) Hiking/camping


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

bikefoolery said:


> 1. Bike
> 2. Sleep
> 3. Lounge


You forgot #4. Repete as necessary.
:thumbsup:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Fishing, Camping, Hiking, Computers. Generally being outside doing something interactive; except when I'm working on the computer 
Where I live with my parents though.. There's nothing to do except go swimming at the creek, or go ride on some paved paths. The trails i've built go for about 1/2 mile before they hit another subdivision.. Washingon area sucks.
I can't wait for my big GWNF trip


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

GETSTUPID said:


> Dude is that ALL in your house?


Heh. No.

it's called Sounden.com , and TheHybridRoom.

I do have a nice set up at home though and drop into my local trail right across the street ( which is why we bought there)


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, I fecking envy you.

That trail looks awesome, and music is my other big thing too...

www.Adopt-me-plz.com?


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*heres mine*

My first real passion is racing my dogs in sleddog racing followed closely by mtbing.

Cheers


----------



## Harriieee (Sep 22, 2006)

Mountain biking, then playing the violin, then playing hockey - real hockey, not ice hockey.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Working on, building up, 4 wheelin and showing my Dodge 4X4


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Harriieee said:


> ....then playing hockey - real hockey, not ice hockey.


I'm glad to see someone playing realy hockey as opposed to fake (ice) hockey.... or were you talking about underwater hockey, or mini hockey, or beach hockey?


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Besides biking (which would actually be my 3rd favorite)

1. Gym

2. ICEhockey

3. Walking/hiking w/ the wifey

And in real life, I certainly don´t mind downing a few pints now and then, cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmosIv (May 15, 2005)

For me Mtn Biking and whitewater Kayaking are neck and neck. They complement each other well both physically as well as in terms of weather and conditions; when it is dry out, the biking is great, when it is wet out, the kayaking is great. Check out my blog for some of both:
http://glenalpineepicadventures.blogspot.com/


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

Jiu jitsu for me


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Riding and racing my Santa Cruz Superlight and Schwinn Homegrown








Building and racing Jap. Imports...

My Honda S2000








My Honda Prelude Type-SH








And some photography here and there...


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

ReD_tomato said:


> Riding and racing my Santa Cruz Superlight and Schwinn Homegrown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. I love what you've done. That's a great avatar as well :lol:


----------



## The Psycho (Jul 17, 2005)

My second passion is my job. :S (CNC engineering)

Kind Regards.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

My secondary passions are designing and building trail and baking and pastry work. Currently, I'm building a 14 mile mountain bike trail on the King Range of the Lost Coast of California near Shelter Cove. I rode the completed sections (and hiked the uncompleted) yesterday. Fun stuff!

D


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

i love cars, although i cant afford what i want in cars, that is for sure.
i dont really have any 2nd passions that i can actually materialize. i do just love being active though, and right now, its just with riding


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

Road racing my Evo 98.




























Here's a good one with 2 wheels in the air.










jeff


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> very nice. I love what you've done. That's a great avatar as well :lol:


thanks...

btw... i had my avatar first... but we could share it...:thumbsup:


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

road riding
BMX
track days
working on cars
photography
graphic design
etc


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

743power said:


>


sweet EG!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

well.......my first passion was MUAY THAI (was because I retired from pro-fighting) I grew up doing it, same as surfing that I haven't done as much since I moved to Las Vegas to open my own MUAY THAI GYM, then biking; I went to college 'riding my bike' (try riding a bike in a south american city! its INTENSE!! 
also snowboarding! I tryed it like 10 years ago and never stoped (I even went Chile twice, to ride in july!) 
camping is my favorite way of vacation! goes great with all of the above, and now I'm planning to start "PARAGLADING" sounds like a new adventure!!


----------



## _red_ (Oct 5, 2007)

My passions include, but are not limited to:
Mountain biking
Pole vaulting
Juggling
Capoeira
Whitewater rafting
Water skiing
and Wakeboarding


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

geeze, passions... Like Kanga says, the trails just lay there most of the time, and this is very true where I live. Outside of Family time, which is really important:

Mtn Biking - since 84
Skiing - even longer
Hunting - duck and pheasant
Fishing - ocean, bay, streams, lakes
Abalone Diving - new this year
Softball
Water skiing
Anything with a throttle
Whatever needs done to the house
and... my day job - it's not so bad.


----------



## TyTate (Oct 5, 2007)

If i can't hurt myself biking i do it.....SKATEBOARING!!!! (my first love)


----------



## mnster (Sep 20, 2007)

Wheeling both R/C and the real stuff.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

nice, what are the specs on the RC?
i've built a couple tlt crawlers, and i'm working on a wheely king pre runner or crawler, not sure yet.


----------



## wheezl (May 26, 2007)

Oh the heart ache of passions past:
#1. Rock Climbing! (25 yrs)
Lesson learned; take care of over-indulgence injuries, or you may have to give it up. there's nothing more heart-breaking than to observe your passion, from the sidelines.
#2. Surfing! (45 yrs)
Lesson learned; Surf the biggest days you can, because the line-ups are so crowded at the good breaks it's the only way to cull out the clueles, wave hopping, posers.
#3. Snowboarding! (14 yrs)
Lesson learned: See #1.
#4. All terrain bicycles! (23 yrs)
Lesson learned: Ride the toughest most technical trails for the same reason as #3. this is the last of my true athletic passions I can still participate in. (knock on wood!) 
Perhaps I should change my handle to "One trick dog."


----------



## mnster (Sep 20, 2007)

BKnight said:


> nice, what are the specs on the RC?
> i've built a couple tlt crawlers, and i'm working on a wheely king pre runner or crawler, not sure yet.


Here is the build thread.
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30646&highlight=jim

Sort of long though so.

Tamiya cc-01 chassis
brushless
tower pro servos
trail doctor 1.9 tires
radioshack body
And much much more.


----------



## Spokeman (Sep 4, 2007)

Kids - 2 Boys 11 & 14 both ride MTB's
Wife
Sex - with my sexy wife
Surfing - All my life
MTB
My Labrador - 85 pounds of pure Yellow joy
Golf - done this all my life, grandpa taught me
Softball
Coaching my sons Baseball teams
Baseball
Hiking/Backpacking
Fishing - Saltwater, Salmon, Tuna, Halibut, Rock fish, but sold me boat!
fresh water fishing
Disc golf
Travel
Camping 
Skateboarding - (retired)
cutting fire wood on my property
clearing brush off my property
building a MTB trail on my prop. (should go up higher on the list.)

and list can go on forever! Never a dull moment in my life!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

A great many expensive things but mainly drums and rc.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

mnster said:


> Wheeling both R/C and the real stuff.


Doooooode, that is a DOPE yota! :thumbsup:


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

Girlfriend
Snowboarding
Trail Running
Cooking
Woodworking
Computers and anything "gadgety"


----------



## rgbrz9 (Sep 17, 2007)

fly fishing trout, smoking marijuana, drinking flavorful beers and eating pizza


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope this isn't habitual. eating pizza that is. ha ha!


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Outside of MTBing, 
-Downhill skiing (almost time to bust out those skis)
-Snowboarding
-Woodworking

Wish I had more time to do them all. Already given up TV since I didn't have time for that. Only things left are sleep and grumpies. Can't give those up.


----------



## Gerbilsaver (Nov 10, 2005)

*rated G*

Second passion,

MTBiking is my second passion.

ManiacLite


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

I also do autocross in my '93 VW Corrado and I DJ, with vinyl, at parties and special events. I own a huge 7,000 watt professional sound system so I'm pretty into that as well.

and I drink beer, lots of beer


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

Here they are, #1 stays the same the others change with my mood...

#1 Family
#2 Sportbike
#3 Motocross
#4 Skiing
#5 MTB


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

is you family your passion? that sounds weird.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

*bacolmm*

In the first pic, what's with all the blue tape on your lights? I like bikes, but don't follow it.

Love the knee touching on the ground :thumbsup:


----------



## chadfbrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

GETSTUPID said:


> In the first pic, what's with all the blue tape on your lights? I like bikes, but don't follow it.
> 
> Love the knee touching on the ground :thumbsup:


When you take a street-bike to the track they make you tape up the plastic so it's easier to clean up if you crash...


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

bacolmm said:


> When you take a street-bike to the track they make you tape up the plastic so it's easier to clean up if you crash...


Oh ok, so there isn't plastic everywhere. I getcha.

It must be a rush flying that fast taking corners like that.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

ever tried a curvy down hill on a really nice road bike,(bicycle) you can drag you knee just llike the pocket rocket guys do. and to me it is equally thrilling, or scarey, (especially with a plactic helmet, and spanex for protection) I get haired out at any speeds over 30 mph. I feel safer on my full suspension mtb at those speeds. I keep thinking about hitting sand or a rut at those speeds. I've been down at 25mph and flipped 3 times. I got off lucky, busted helmet, contusion to left shoulder and hip. not to mention road rash.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

nagatahawk said:


> ever tried a curvy down hill on a really nice road bike,(bicycle) you can drag you knee just llike the pocket rocket guys do. and to me it is equally thrilling, or scarey, (especially with a plactic helmet, and spanex for protection) I get haired out at any speeds over 30 mph. I feel safer on my full suspension mtb at those speeds. I keep thinking about hitting sand or a rut at those speeds. I've been down at 25mph and flipped 3 times. I got off lucky, busted helmet, contusion to left shoulder and hip. not to mention road rash.


Getting that kind of lean angle on a road bike with it's tiny contact patch is insane! I would say it would be every bit the rush it is on a sportbike and then some!

Here are a few on-board vids&#8230;


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

fastest cornering technigue is knees up. although somtimes I like to play ricky road racer and stick out the knee, about 1 ft from the ground. heh!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

nice crawler, 
I have all the pieces to make one, I guess I lost interest. probably because I have a need for speed. my next rc vehicle waiting to be built is a 1/8 scale rc truggy. so far I have the kit and the radio, I will need a motor. thinking about a .21 nova rossi.


----------



## bike supremacist (Aug 5, 2005)

3 hobbies, 3 parts each

Bikes-
-Road
-Mountain
-General Commuting (mostly on the 1989 wicked Fat Chance)

Coffee-
-Roasting
-Grinding (Hand Made, Hand Crank, Zassenhaus grinder)
-French Press Brewing (drinking, of course)

Philosophy-
-Political Philosophy
-Modern Philosophy (Descartes!)
-Logic


----------

